# Fort Pickens Sharks



## Jaybird513 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey yall, I just signed up and am really excited to learn from what everyone has to offer, and am looking forward to fishing with some of yall!

I am going out to Fort Pickens this weekend (Friday night) and I want to do shark fishing. There are a few problems I have, however. 

One, I am used to fresh water fishing.
Two, I have a trolling reel (Penn 330 GT) so I cant get my bait out.
Three, very new to shark fishing.
Four, I have no kayak, so I cant drop my bait.

The list goes on I'm sure. I am very eager to learn, and get my hands dirty. So, if anyone wants to go, text me @ 8507234481 and let me know! Or just post some info to help get me started!

Thanks so much for the help yall! :notworthy:

Jay-G


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

doesn't sound like your going shark fishing this weekend... 

1. watch the weather

2. go with someone experienced... and i mean experienced with sharks over 6ft not a pro at catching baby sharks on pomp rigs

3. get a yak

4. get a 6/0 or 9/0 reel and 50lb line with appropriate rod. 

5. use large circle hooks and big baits and suitable wire/

6. go with someone experienced


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

W/ that rod/reel you'll have to hope fer a good tide and float bait out w/ a balloon. It can be done....maybe someone will chime in and meet ya out there w/ a yak....if all else fails, buy a cheap float (inflatable boat or something) and paddle your own bait out there. You can buy bonita at the bait stores or buy some whole mullet. You can also set out a rig to catch pin fish/white trout/croaker to use live bait....

Good luck w/ your excursion!!!! ohhhh and welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

you can fish the pier too. just chuck a big ole bait off the end and let it sink. or float it on a balloon. 

I'd still rig up with 50lb or heavier on a bigger reel.


----------



## Jaybird513 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a nice shark rig (80lb mono, 7strand leader, 9/0 hook) I TOTALLY want to meet up out at Pickens if someone can!! I am working on getting a nice surf pole. The more ppl who chime in the better for me! Thanks for all the info so far!!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

is that 330GT spooled with 80? doesn't seem like you can get much on there. plus with a max drag of 16lbs i'd suggest 50lb mono with 65lb braid backing. even then you might come up short on line capacity. I've been spooled on my smaller reels and we've been hooking fish that leave our senators hot to the touch. there's some big fish that have moved in recently.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I am going out to Pickens on Thursday night. You are welcome to join. I will have my yak with me and you can use it to run your bait out. UGLY


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

Try the deep hole at the old Coast Gaurd Station. You can wade to the holw, its only waste deep, and trow your bait out in the hole. I was wading there Sunday afternoon, mullet fishing and had a 6 footer swim out of the hole and across the grass flat there...


----------



## Jaybird513 (Jul 29, 2013)

I've got 80lb mono on the 330 GT. I would actually like to sell/trade that rod and reel for a spinner that can handle the sharks. Any suggestions that won't break the bank to look for?

I am not going tonight Ugly. I will probably be at Pensacola Pier tmrw night. How is the fishing there? I still need to get a Night Owl pass :/


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

how did you do?

i wouldn't waste your time trying to find a spinner. you'll spend over $500 and still not have the line capacity. drag yes, but line capacity? No. and no, don't run braid.


----------

